# Arcade Fire



## shiftingGEARS (Aug 3, 2011)

As mainstream as they are i find my self insanely moved by this group.


----------



## river dog (Oct 3, 2011)

meh, i only heard them once, i rolled a massive DMT doobie and my brother put on funeral something or other by them, funeral songs maybe? it was alright music at best


----------



## Shadowmarque (Jan 24, 2012)

My Body is a Cage

My (only) favorite Arcade Fire song; but yes the album was Funeral

try listening to Neon Bible (album), it's kind of better; but then again I only like the one song...


----------

